# **High LIfter Off Road Park ride VIDEO**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest ride video from the HLORP and my 850 xp with the 5" oukast and 32" backs in action!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome video!!!! Hope our groups can ride together someday


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Nice vid, looks like yal fellas was puttin in some work in that vid lol. Hope to see yal at mud nats

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice vid Logan! ....


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

THanks guys! It was definitely a good ride.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid man got me itching now lol.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! ANY of yall are welcome to ride with us anytime.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Between yall and LMP, it always seems like someone is losing their seat (1:19)!!! It might be the same guy every time! Awesome vid as usual. Too bad we didn't see yall at River Run for Mardi Gras. I did see that orange 850 with the 34 terms, but it was just for a second.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

BlackDawg said:


> Between yall and LMP, it always seems like someone is losing their seat (1:19)!!! It might be the same guy every time! Awesome vid as usual. Too bad we didn't see yall at River Run for Mardi Gras. I did see that orange 850 with the 34 terms, but it was just for a second.


haha that is that Grizzly ejection seat mod. They are the only bikes that ride with us that do that. Its pretty funny though.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

grizzlys are known to loose the seat when under water. seat snapping sucks on them


----------

